

Web Design Trend: Single-Page Websites that Work - vineet
http://www.queness.com/post/13492/web-design-trend-single-page-websites-that-work

======
vineet
I did not feel like some of the examples were single-page sites, but the
examples are really good.

As a coder, these definitely help in thinking critically about what can/should
be done, and inspire ideas for design.

I am curious to see other interesting examples.

